# Baby come home ...



## modamag (Apr 13, 2007)

As few of you know I have a great passion for machine tools, especially the older ones who have been thru it all. I've been eyeing Monarch 10EE and Hardinge HLV-H for several years. Recently an opportunity arise for acquisition.

Here's a documentary of the move event.


Many thanx to my friend JimH for helping with the logistics, otherwise I would have never attempt to move a 3500 lbs chuck of iron.






Trailer dropped to the ground ready for loading.





Lock & loaded. When we (3 of us) attempt to push the lathe it move fine inside the garage. But when it got to the border of the garage there is a small lip which the wheels got caught in. We then had to call upon the Jeep's winch to pull it up onto the trailer. I was in the rear side of the Rol-A-Lift applying the sneaker brakes.





Rol-A-Lift hydraulics fingers lowered and strapped.





Wood cushion for the power box.





It took ~15 minutes for JimH to manuver around in my cul-de-sac. My neighbor did not help much with parking all their cars in front of my house.





Headstock end.
The Rol-A-Lift was able to jack the lathe up well above 6" but all we needed was 3.6" to clear the 4x6 wood.





Within 10 minutes it was unloaded onto my garage slab and resting on couple 4x6s.


Afterward it sat in my garage for almost a month. The first week was to clean and inspect every corner to understand the age. The second & third week was shot due to my failed attempt to build a Rotary Phase Converter (220 1P -> 220 3P).
And finally today, I got all my acts together and got the first cut. :woo hoo:


----------



## ICUDoc (Apr 13, 2007)

A VERY serious piece of machinery!
I can't wait to see the cool things you turn out off that baby.


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 13, 2007)

Geezzzz


----------



## PEU (Apr 13, 2007)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Did it came with tooling? Chuck?

It looks very nice!!!​

Pablo


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 13, 2007)

DUDE! I want one!

Seriously.. That's going to be a dream to work with I bet. One of the machine shops I deal with said theirs is bullet proof. How old is this one?


----------



## unnerv (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice catch! I am so jealous.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

That'll keep you out of trouble for a while. 

Very nice choice.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks Great Jonathan. Now you can finally do Mini-Mag mods. 


Seriously, What are you planning to do with your old one? Keeping both?

Daniel


----------



## KC2IXE (Apr 13, 2007)

Think you could get one down my basement steps? I got a Burke Millrite down there - the pro riggers wouldn't touch it - BUT I learned rigging when I worked for a crane company in college - I smiled, told the guys to leave it in the garage, and did it myself. If it'll FIT, it can be rigged


----------



## goldserve (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG...it looks much bigger than I expected it to...


----------



## ShortArc (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like it’s a keeper! Congrats.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 13, 2007)

Mirage_Man said:


> DUDE! I want one!
> 
> Seriously.. That's going to be a dream to work with I bet. One of the machine shops I deal with said theirs is bullet proof. How old is this one?


 Me too!

Very nice...Not sure about the pink house across the street though.

TB


----------



## jimjones3630 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oooh tri-bores, quad-bores, little mag things all over the place.

Have fun.

Jim


----------



## scott.cr (Apr 15, 2007)

Dang dude, that thing's a battleship. I'll be expecting the creation of CR2 lights to begin in earnest. ;-)


----------



## modamag (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanx guys for the compliment. All I get from my wife & kids are that thing sound like a battleship engine room. Even during the day, you can hear it even separated by 2 walls. I think it's about 70-75dB when running.

So I spent a good chunk of the weekend to reminish on my other past hobby, audio, specifically noise suppression and isolation. Well I got the power converter more quite by about 20 dB less. Now at least I can hear my radio.

I'm really glad you guys enjoy the move documentatry. I also spent part my weekend playing with Photoshop and look what I did. :devil:







*PEU: *Pablo, it just came with the basic tooling. Collet closer, Old Cushman 3-Jaws, 4-Jaws, Mitutoyo DRO.

*Mirage_Man: *They're relatively cheap. It's about $6K total. You can get them for as low as $500 + alot of labor and some troubleshooting. Mine was built in 1953, came off a battleship docked in TX, went to Paul Allen's Interval, then started the easy life in my friend garage and now mine.

*PhotonFanatic: *It's only a tool. As far as capability it still up to the operator. In that department I got to learn alot from you guys.

*TranquillityBase: *Yeah my neighbor got quite a peculiar taste for house color. Luckily those guys make a great green mango salad.


----------



## KC2IXE (Apr 16, 2007)

WAIT A SECOND - that lathe turned from a Monarch 10EE to an Hardinge HLVH


----------

